# Mini Pellia - care and scaping ideas



## PinoyBoy

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/96900-zeldars-10gallon-tree-stump-scape.html
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/117321-zeldars-mini-m-driftwood-mountain-5.html

Those two I like. There was this other nano tank it was called like "dragon's cave" or something like that, it used mp that looked very nice on it. Forgot who's it was.


----------



## Eden Marel

I killed my Mini Pellia... put it in a hot tank. Would like to try it agisan, but seriously need a job first, oh hhh


----------



## ADA

Thanks for the links.. those are very nice! I'm really liking the driftwood/pellia combo. 

Looked for the dragon cave one, didn't find. I was also thinking about trying to make a "tree" using the pellia for leaves..


----------



## ADA

Eden Marel said:


> I killed my Mini Pellia... put it in a hot tank. Would like to try it agisan, but seriously need a job first, oh hhh


How hot were your tanks? I think mine are around 76 - 77

Do they like colder water? What about lighting? I know that most of my mosses like the shadier areas of my tank. It seems that strong light is not good for moss like willow moss etc. Is Mini Pellia the same? Does it prefer higher light or lower.. 

Thanks!


----------



## Eden Marel

I stuck it in my 5.5g "sulawesi" tank... it is a minimum of 82*F. Not sure if it was the heat that killed it, maybe it was the light. I was trying to grow some algae, so I had 27w of light over it.


----------



## PinoyBoy

A couple more:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/79610-cls-ada-30-c-ii-flooded-31.html
http://www.my-mac.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=6570


----------



## A Hill

Once it settles it grows like a weed. I would avoid extremes, and it should grow excellent!

-Andrew


----------



## Cardinal Tetra

My tank temp is in the low 20s and it's under high light. It likes a good current and try to avid amano shrimp. They started eating it the day after I introduced them! Try not to squirt excel and hydrogen peroxide on it because it seems to be especially sensitive to those.


----------



## ADA

Eden Marel said:


> I stuck it in my 5.5g "sulawesi" tank... it is a minimum of 82*F. Not sure if it was the heat that killed it, maybe it was the light. I was trying to grow some algae, so I had 27w of light over it.


ohhh.. gosh. I have 27W over my 3 gallon! almost 10 wpg. :icon_eek::icon_eek:


----------



## Eden Marel

Cardinal Tetra said:


> My tank temp is in the low 20s and it's under high light. It likes a good current and try to avid amano shrimp. They started eating it the day after I introduced them! Try not to squirt excel and hydrogen peroxide on it because it seems to be especially sensitive to those.


Celcius???


----------



## Cardinal Tetra

Ooops Haha yeah I was thinking in the celsius scale :icon_lol: My tank isn't a block of ice 
Low to mid 70s in the fahrenheit scale.


----------



## ADA

PinoyBoy said:


> A couple more:
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/79610-cls-ada-30-c-ii-flooded-31.html
> http://www.my-mac.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=6570


Amazing! Looking at these makes me want to try a Pellia/Hardscape-only tank..


----------



## ADA

A Hill said:


> Once it settles it grows like a weed. I would avoid extremes, and it should grow excellent!
> 
> -Andrew


Thanks Andrew. I'm really hoping it does take off. If it grows like crazy, is there anything special I need to do for trimming, or do I just cut it back as desired?


----------



## ADA

Cardinal Tetra said:


> My tank temp is in the low 20s and it's under high light. It likes a good current and try to avid amano shrimp. They started eating it the day after I introduced them! Try not to squirt excel and hydrogen peroxide on it because it seems to be especially sensitive to those.


Ohh.. gosh. What about other types of shrimp? I have some very nice RCS and high grade CRS and CBS..


----------



## Eden Marel

Cardinal Tetra said:


> Ooops Haha yeah I was thinking in the celsius scale :icon_lol: My tank isn't a block of ice
> Low to mid 70s in the fahrenheit scale.


Hehe, I thought it was a really bad typo or celcius... or maybe your ultra secret secret in keeping a perfect tank. :icon_lol:


----------



## chad320

I have green shrimp in with my MP and they dont bother it if it makes you feel any better  Mine likes high light, cool temps, and good flow, but not too much flow.


----------



## Cardinal Tetra

ADA said:


> Ohh.. gosh. What about other types of shrimp? I have some very nice RCS and high grade CRS and CBS..



I've had red claw macros, tigers, rcs, and blue pearls with it and none of those bother it so bees and such should be fine too. The amanos were GIANT females... they also ate my downoi :icon_mad:


----------



## ADA

Cardinal Tetra said:


> I've had red claw macros, tigers, rcs, and blue pearls with it and none of those bother it so bees and such should be fine too. The amanos were GIANT females... they also ate my downoi :icon_mad:


Phew!

Thanks


----------



## SpecGrrl

Cardinal Tetra said:


> My tank temp is in the low 20s and it's under high light. It likes a good current and try to avid amano shrimp. They started eating it the day after I introduced them! Try not to squirt excel and hydrogen peroxide on it because it seems to be especially sensitive to those.



Oh no!

I have amanos!

So will Amano's eat fissidens?


----------



## Rony11

SpecGrrl said:


> Oh no!
> 
> I have amanos!
> 
> So will Amano's eat fissidens?


 
I have amano shrimps in my planted tanks with diff.plants and moss including fissidens moss and no they don't destroy the moss. They rather keep the plant and mosses clean from algae and extra food that may fall and hide in between the moss growth


----------



## SpecGrrl

Rony11 said:


> I have amano shrimps in my planted tanks with diff.plants and moss including fissidens moss and no they don't destroy the moss. They rather keep the plant and mosses clean from algae and extra food that may fall and hide in between the moss growth


Oh good that's a relief!

These tanks looks amazing!


----------



## willknowitall

cool temp, high light ,water flow, co2 , ei


----------



## accordztech

man I thought I had mini pellia from a friend...it was just regular pellia. =/


----------

